# Do carbon fiber and graphite rods "wear out"?



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I was just wondering. I have an old Lammi bar rod, fiberglass 10' something. Its at least 20 years old and it seems fine. So, what about rods made from the modern materials. I also have a 1448 C thats 15 years old and seems fine. Is there and age limit with carbon fiber and graphite? Is there a limit to how many times you can bend it casting, and fighting fish, and fighting unstopables and snags, and seaweed? What about UV damage? I don't think I'm good enough to be able to tell if my rods are changing the way they perform over time.

Tight lines and Happy Thanksgiving,

Sean


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I just read a bunch of stuff from blank manufacturers about this the other day. It seems that carbon fiber/graphite type materials lose about 1% of their strength, but after that stay the same. That said, a 1% change is imperceptable. Fiberglass on the other hand will actually wear out over time, and become more limber, although its not something you will be able to notice either as it is such a small change.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I think with resonable care, they should last a lifetime, or close to it.

I ocassionally hear about one going soft, suspect it's usually a result of delamination-- which could be a factory defect in newer rods, might be improper storage/handling in older rods.

I have heard of older tournament casters that have been using the same rod for 20+ years.

Sure, if you bends fibers back and forth enough times they will fatigue eventually, that's a given. 

I suspect the only way to know how many casts can be made with a rod, would be to strap it to a mechanical arm and repeatedly cast it until it gives out. I also suspect the mechanical arm might wear out (or at least need maintenance)-- before the rod does-- as long as the rod is not being bent or loaded to extremes it was not designed for.


I think it's the dings, knocks, and general abuse a rod takes-- that will lead to an early demise.


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

*half life for carbon 14 is ~5700 years*

As mentioned about good caring for the graphite/carbon rods, to make the rods long lasting. Natural deteritation of carbon fibers will take a few milleniuns.

The Lamiglas graphite rods that I have seen broken were due to abuses from transportation (banging agaisnt hard surfaces etc...)


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree about taking care of the rods. Most of the broken rods I've seen were from beating and banging them causing weak spots or improper technique when trying to cast. The casting thing was someone casting their rod with the weight on the ground and the line slack, then snapping hard into the cast. Broke the rod like a twig because of the shock.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I swear after throwing 10's at a WRI striper tourney my Fusion got easier to load.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Jebson38 said:


> I swear after throwing 10's at a WRI striper tourney my Fusion got easier to load.


You just got stronger from heaving all that weight so much.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

curtisb said:


> You just got stronger from heaving all that weight so much.


I kind of agree. Heavier weights like that force you to slow your cast. If you look at guys like Rolland and Tommy, they're pretty slow during the load before the punch/pull. I've only seen Rolland cast once, and it's almost like he's in slow motion loading the rod before he hits it. Based on what those guys do, I've purposely tried to slow down my cast and concentrate on loading the rod as much as possible before the hit.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

basstardo said:


> I kind of agree. Heavier weights like that force you to slow your cast. If you look at guys like Rolland and Tommy, they're pretty slow during the load before the punch/pull. I've only seen Rolland cast once, and it's almost like he's in slow motion loading the rod before he hits it. Based on what those guys do, I've purposely tried to slow down my cast and concentrate on loading the rod as much as possible before the hit.


I was supprised at how smooth and slow Troy's cast is yet it gets out there. Reminds me of how Hector Hernandez used to cast.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Its not the fibers whether they are glass or carbon, both are rather inert. It is the plastic resin that binds all the fibers into a solid mass. Rods are made with different types of resins involving different curing processes having different properties. Besides abuse ,,, the biggest factor in deterioration of a composite rod is UV light, making it to become brittle over time. Of course the amount of time it takes is related to the type of resin used and the UV inhibitors that were added to the resin and/or finish. That why a blank should have a finish that will block UV light. 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Leave it better than you found it!

W T McLennan (aka toejam)
[email protected]
256-776-4273


----------

